# iPad qui se décharge rapidement



## dieu le père (18 Février 2011)

bonsoir
voila je vien de restaurer mon ipad afin de rendre disponible (enfin) mon bluetooth 
je l'ai donc restauré puis jailbreaker avec greenpois0n RC6.1 mais a ma surprise j'ai l'impression que la batterie se décharge plus rapidement (openSSH désactivé)
avant j'avais jailbreaker l'ipad avec redsn0w et je n'avais pas ce soucis

est ce que c'est normal ?

merci de votre aide


----------



## Dagui (26 Février 2011)

Dieu le père devrait s'en retourner dans le droit chemin. :rateau:

En quelle version d'iOS est-tu pour avoir besoin de rendre ton bluetooth plus accessible ?
Depuis quelques versions maintenant, et notamment avec iOS 4 le support du bluetooth a été largement amélioré. Je peux maintenant utiliser pleinement mon casque bluetooth Philips avec mon iPhone ou iPad.

Par rapport à ton problème de batterie as-tu installé une app de multi-tâche du type Backgrounder ? Je me souviens qu'à l'époque où l'iPad n'avais pas encore le multi-tâche je l'avais jailbreaké pour cette raison, mais malheureusement l'app était très mal optimisée et ça bouffait un max la batterie. Du coup j'avais fait une restauration et attendu sans impatience le mois de novembre et la mise à jour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (26 Février 2011)

D'autant plus que si tu utilise Greenpois0n rc6 tu dois être en 4.2.1 et que le tweak cydia pour débrider le bluetooth en 4.2.1 n'existe pas encore. Le seul qui faisait ça était iBlueNova et existait seulement pour iOS 3. Pour iOS 4, il s'appellera Celeste, est développé par CocoaNut (devs de YourTube) et n'est pas encore sorti. Leur site ici, les news sont dans la colonne"Follow us on Twitter" 

Si ce problème de batterie te dérange vraiment je te conseille de restaurer et d'attendre iOS 4.3 ainsi que son jailbreak (la rumeur dit que GeoHot devrait s'y remettre et nous pondre un truc stable). Et vu le temps que CocoaNut met à sortir son tweak, le temps que le jailbreak de iOS 4.3 sorte tu devrais être bon


----------

